# Not sure what to do next



## Harry M (Jun 3, 2012)

I am a novice home recording enthusiast trying to get my office to work as a recording studio. My office is shown below with the microphones in place. I sit in a chair just out of the photo (lower right) and play the didgeridoo.

I am not sure what to do next to improve my "studio."

I have 3 microphones, and below are the REW room response plots for all 3 mics. Purple/yellow plots are a stereo pair. The green plot is a mono microphone in the center. (1/3 smoothing for the last 3 plots.)

Also included is a plot of my microphone frequency response.

Do I need to stand some acoustical panels over the book shelves (which I assume act as diffusers). Or do I need to stand up some reflective sheets of plywood over the book shelves?

The wood panel on the floor actually flattened the curve in the high frequency range (by decreasing the negative spikes). Should I lay down a larger piece of wood on the floor?

My original recording problem was too much bass, which is what prompted me to dive deeper into room response and the more technical aspects of recording.

Obviously my options are limited.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The shelves are likely doing nothing constructive for the room acoustics. If anything, they're absorbing a little bit due to the contents. Not diffusing.

I'd want to know a little more about the room - dimensions, what the rest of the room is like, etc. 

Bryan


----------



## Harry M (Jun 3, 2012)

bpape said:


> I'd want to know a little more about the room - dimensions, what the rest of the room is like


No problem. I assumed that "a picture is worth 1,000 words..." But I will post more details later tonight.

Thank you


----------



## Harry M (Jun 3, 2012)

My office dimensions:

10 feet wide
16 feet long
8 feet high

Wall-to-wall carpet










I was initially recording directly from my desk, next to the window and alcove. I tried a variety of recording positions and angles throughout the room, but according to REW the room response is much better in the middle of the room as shown in the above photos


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, if you can rearrange a little and move your desk to be much more centered on that wall, that will help with the mix position as well as let you record closer to the console.

Bryan


----------

